# spoonfly I made



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet Epoxy Spoon Fly! Very time consuming tie for sure but it looks like you have it perfected.

-Richard


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good looking spoon!! That will work!


----------



## fredslann (Oct 14, 2009)

SW, the stuff is that one-part light cure Clear Cure Goo. that stuff kinda makes it not so hard to make..it does take some time to make the wire frame though..that takes more like 10 min. I can form the body, add the eyes and glitter in about 5 mins...still, that's a good bit of time for one fly aint it.

Weather permittin this week, the waters near my home will see it on motion..I hope something thinks it looks good to eat!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Lets see some pics!

Try using 20lb mono for the frame, that should cut some time out.  It is easier to work with and takes errors better.  Clear Cure Goo sounds better than 5 min epoxy for sure.  I tried to work with that pattern before and it was a struggle.

Don't get hung up on how long it takes to tie one fly.  Some flies can take 25-30minutes to put together!  I gave up on that pattern for a gold toad..and I am on a mission to convert other people to the dark side away from spoon flies, lol.  Here is a pic of the toad.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks cool, let us know how it catches fish.


----------

